# My US visit plan in March 2017



## Raj (Dec 21, 2016)

Dear friends, greetings in Lord Jesus Name! I trust that everyone is doing well.

I wanted to inform you that I'll be visiting US in the month of March 2017, for a seminar called Weekender, organized by 9Marks ministry.

Dates: Saturday,11th March to Monday, 20th March 2017,
Venue: Washington DC.

Very soon the air tickets are being arranged, I wanted to know if there's anyone in the Washington DC area or in any other area, who would like to meet/invite me for fellowship and wanting to listen on our church planting and leaders training program.

If anyone interested kindly contact me as soon as possible, so that I can get my air tickets arranged accordingly.

I can think/plan of staying a few more DAYS there, once I'm done with, OR right before the Weekender program.

Or anyone there of Pb, during my stay in the DC area, interested to come and meet.

Please reply soon, you can pm me, if needed.


----------

